# New Toy - rotisserie



## CraigC

I just got the rotisserie for the 22.5 weber. I was going to use it today, but the rain has other ideas.

Craig


----------



## GLC

You're gonna love it. You can do two chickens at once, and they're great. I did a whole tenderloin on mine for Thanksgiving, and it was the hit of the party.


----------



## FrankZ

Yay new toys!  I have a rotisserie for my grill, I don't use it often but it is nice when I do.

I did do two whole chickens at one point and had room on it for another one, maybe two.

What is the weight limit on yours?


----------



## CraigC

FrankZ said:


> Yay new toys! I have a rotisserie for my grill, I don't use it often but it is nice when I do.
> 
> I did do two whole chickens at one point and had room on it for another one, maybe two.
> 
> What is the weight limit on yours?


 
That's a great question! I don't recall seeing a weight limit, but was wondering myself, so some more research is in order.

For my first try, I was thinking of a boneless pork shoulder, done with Cuban spices/marinade. Nothing like lots of garlic, adobo and a good mojo!


----------



## FrankZ

I have a Chargriller and the weight limit is 25 pounds.


----------



## roadfix

I enjoy using the rotiss for my Weber 22.5.  I did a whole turkey on it over T-giving.  
It has many uses.  You can also use baskets and cages to fit your rotiss.  I did a whole slab of spareribs on the rotiss just for fun and came out great.  I'd like to do a whole butt on it when I get the chance.


----------



## Andy M.

I've toyed with the idea of getting one but I just saw that the rotisserie costs more than the grill!


----------



## FrankZ

Mine (for the Chargriller) was under $50 with the extra meat forks.


----------



## CraigC

I called Weber and the total motor capacity is 20lb. That means the max food weight is 18 lbs. No problem, for two of us that is more than enough.

Andy, I got a really good deal on the grill, so I don't mind the price for the rotisserie. Besides I wanted it and unlike some manufacturers, especially the crap made in China, it will transfer to a new grill if the need arises. I once bought a piece of Chinese crap, only to find out they didn't sell replacement parts. Pretty sad when the charcoal tray wears out from use and you can't get one.

Craig


----------



## FrankZ

CraigC said:


> I called Weber and the total motor capacity is 20lb. That means the max food weight is 18 lbs. No problem, for two of us that is more than enough.



That is likely more than enough.  Though, if you need it for entertaining, you might have to be careful.  I do find, with mine, it isn't just the weight but getting it balanced right.  I am not always as successful as I would like with that.

One of my favorite things to make is gyro on the rotisserie.. over charcoal.. oh joy!

On other thing I have learned with mine, is to only have fire on one side.  Things seem to cook way too fast (stuff burns) if I put fire front and back, so I only do back.


----------



## Caslon

That kettle and rotisserie looks awesome, I looked it up on amazon.  

Off topic a bit:
I'm still thinking of designing a bbq that will utilize the Son of Hibachi battery operated rotisserie. I used to have one of those portable CharBroil propane bbq's.  I fantasize about marketing such a bbq on an infomercial. 

Normally, the spit rod would be in the way as you partially closed down the hinged square lid, but there would be a cutout slit on each side of the top lid to allow closing the lid with the spit rod in place. I'd redesign it over what the CharBroil one looks like, but you get the idea. You wouldn't be able to fully close down the lid, but it would be closed down enough to keep the heat in.

I found a pic similar to the Charbroil bbq I used to own 15 years ago.


I was able to partially close the lid, but cutouts on each lid side would allow the lid to close more fully over the rotisserie rod.

I attached the Son of Hibachi rod holder ladders to the side handles. The ladders are made such that there are thumb screws to attach to the side handles.  Man, it really cooked up game hens and chicken parts to restaurant quality.  1 D battery lasted me 2 cooking seasons!  The battery rotisserie is geared down and has a surprising amount of torque.

BTW, since my CharBroil wasn't the same width as the Son of Hibachi (junk) I simply took the spit rod to a grinder and ground out the square rod to roundness to sit on the ladder to my desired width.

You could, of course, put steaks on the grill part. 
So, do you think this idea might appeal to buyers of portable  grills?


----------

